# What I'm leaning towards with my 40g tank



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I'm leaning towards german blue rams as my main fish. I read you could have a pair per 20g so I would like to have 2 pairs. As my bottom fish I want to go with about 6-8 panda cories. As for my mid level fish I need some help here. I don't know what school of fish to go with. Thinking maybe 6-8 zebra danios or 6-8 of some kinda of tetra. Maybe cardinals out bleeding heart tetras. But not sure what do you guys think?

as for the tank its a40g breeder and I would like to go with a black substrate. Thinking about adding a layer of peat since my 5g tank is constantly at 7.4ph and this will help lower the ph so it will be better for the rams. I will be going with live plants so not sure if I will go with eco complete or the fluorite black.

Plants figured I would keep it simple. Java fern, java moss, anarchist and maybe some anubis. Lighting will be a coral life twin tube 36" strip light fixture which comes with one 6700k light and one full spectrum light bulb.

Filtration I was gonna go with the sun sun canister filter with the UV sterilizer. Its 3 tiered and I believe was tested at 165gph buy some one on another forum. I would use the bubble wand attachment to the out take side of the filter.

Do you think this would be good for the rams? What changes or suggestions do you guys have? What other fish would be a good fit with the rams and panda cories? All replies and criticism welcomed. Again only thing i have is now is the tank which in case u don't know is 36"long 18"wide and 16"high.so I have time *c/p*


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ps just read over it and realized I forgot to put on there that I would also be putting in some drift wood both for lowering the ph and for natural looking affect. Also some shrimp


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Any one use the substrate from aquariumplants.com?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I use eco complete, it comes in black and red. I bought it on petco.com didnt have to pay shipping cuz my order was over 150$. Tad bit on the expensive side, i used ummm 8 or 9 bags on my 90 gallon, i dont remember exactly. I have it in my 20 gallon as well, i think i used 2 bags for that tank. If you wanna lower PH naturally plants and driftwood will do that. Keep in mind that java moss tends to get sucked up into canister filters and cause cloggage issues. I would go with the ferns some anubis, maybe some crypts. Just look for all low light low maintence plants, but i would stay away from the moss in my oppinion. I bought my driftwood and most of my plants from aquariumplants.com and although i dont use their substrate i would assume its a good product.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like what you are planning so far except I am not sure how 2 pairs of rams will work out. I like the thoughts of the bleeding hearts and maybe add a long finned ABN. I havent had problems with my moss getting into my cannisters but I have them tied to my driftwood. I am not sure you will need any special substrate if you are putting in a layer of peat under it, if you can get away with out the black then just get a bag of floor dry and put that over the peat as it has a very natural look IMO


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I like what you are planning so far except I am not sure how 2 pairs of rams will work out. I like the thoughts of the bleeding hearts and maybe add a long finned ABN. I havent had problems with my moss getting into my cannisters but I have them tied to my driftwood. I am not sure you will need any special substrate if you are putting in a layer of peat under it, if you can get away with out the black
> then just get a bag of floor dry and put that over the peat as it has a very natural look IMO


Your talking about the stuff from tractor supply center right? How big are the pieces? I was kinda worried about the cories and there whisker things getting caught up in it? And what is a long fin ABN? And I want to sure about the 2 pair either but I read that they would be fine as long as they had at least 20g per pair. I was going to us these lil hut things and put one at the front corner and one at the back opposite corner.
supplies


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats the stuff I am talking about and I have cories in my tank with no problems.

The amano shrimp is just over an inch long










This is a long finned ABN but he is just a baby 










Hope this helps


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought the pleco would be to big for a 40g. And since that is clay is it like the fluorite stuff?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The bristlenose plecos only get 6 inches max and more like 4 1/2 to 5 inches so it would be fine in the 40. I am not sure if its like florite but it is working great for me and others I know and I get some massive root growth on all my plants.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Otos if you dont want plecos, the BNP does stay smaller than ur run of the mill pleco but mine tends to be an A hole, constantly harassing corys and other small bottom feeders.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you think I could get away with putting in a red tailed shark with above set up ? Don't know why but I really like them. But since they only get 4" do you think that would work?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Or maybe instead of the tetras a school of harlequine rasboras


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

And do you think with my choice of fish should I get the glass lid or do you guys think I'll be ok with out one?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think I would put a red tail shark in there, they can be very territorial when it comes to the bottom of the tank.

It might work with 2 pairs of rams, but I would have a backup tank just in case there is some disputes going on.

I agree with the statements of a school of smaller fish like rasboras would look good in there. Most long fin bns will only get to about 4 inches, but some will get up to 5. I also have some dwarfs that are just 3 inches max. I've never had a problem with them harrassing cories and I have 10 bns and 30 cories in a 55.


----------

